# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si mund të na përgjojnë celularin

## [LoTi]

E kam studiuar mire teknologjinë e celulareve dhe mund t'iu shpjegoj nja dy gjera. Nga ana e sigurisë celularet janë mjeti me i sigurte qe kam dëgjuar neper bote sot për sot. Madje kur dëgjoj se ndonjë teknologji tjetër ka probleme, pyes veten pse nuk përdorin teknologjinë e celulareve.
Kriptimi vjen, sepse çdo SIM Card përmban një chip dhe një kod unik. Chip-i është modul kodifikimi me vetvete, qe telefoni përdor si pjese e qarqeve te veta. Por telefoni nuk di si kodifikohet informacioni. E vetmja gjë qe bën është ti kaloje informacionin SIM Card-es dhe ta marre nga ana tjetër të kriptuar. SIM Card përdor një ekuacion të brendshëm dhe një kod special, që të kryejë kriptimin. Në çastin që telefoni komunikon me antenën më të afërt, shkëmbehen informacione të kriptuara. Kjo vjen sepse rrjeti di kodin e SIM-it tënd dhe algoritmin e kodifikimit. Për këtë arsye komunikimi mes antenës dhe celularit është i kriptuar që në fillim. Më poshtë po botojmë pjesën e dytë të materialit mbi përgjimin e celularëve, ku flitet për mënyrat dhe faqet e internetit që merren me teknologjinë dhe përgjimin e celularëve ****
Programi i përgjimit të celularëve nuk është me një çështje e re, e cila duhej te zbulohej nga televizionet dhe me tew cilën duhet ti interesoj çdo qytetari. Programet te cila lehtësojnë përgjimet janë te njoftuara prej nga perdoruesitźpasionant , si dhe nga ata te cilët informohen rregullisht nëpërmjet faqes shqiptare te telefonave celulare http://danipr.inc.md/xs_047/index.php, e cila megjithëse frë jep informacion te vazhdueshëm për programet e telefonave celulare, si edhe programeve te ndryshme mbi këto te fundit. Përpara disa muajve o morëm rregullisht si edhe kërkuam programin FlexiSpy, ku në bazë të informacionit nga kompania, e cila e prodhoi këtë program lejon përgjimin e bisedave telefonike në celular, regjistrimi i thirrjeve, si edhe SMS, mbajtjen e arkivit me te gjitha thirrjet si edhe kohëzgjatjen e tyre si edhe shume funksione te tjera qe kryen ky program. Te gjitha këto të dhëna mund të bien në dorë të personit të interesuar në çdo moment, nëpërmjet një lidhje të shkëlqyeshme on line. Sigurisht, FlexiSPY, i cili u reklamua si program qe lejon përdoruesit e këtij programi të shikojnë nëse i tradhton gruaja është në fakt i shtrenjte. Punon vetëm në aparatura celularësh, të cilat mbështeten në platformën S60 të Nokias.
FlexiSPY nuk është i vetmi program, i cili lehtëson përgjimet. Me një klik të thjesht në faqen të cilen ju treguam me sipër, do te gjeni disa programe analoge te këtij stili, të cilat punojnë vetëm tek smart phones . Një kategori tipike programesh janë ato qe lejojnë hyrjen e SMS. Programet e llojit te tille janë kryesisht të pamundura te shihen nga përdoruesi, punojnë vazhdimisht si dhe marrin përsipër të futen ne numra të tjerë telefonash dhe dërgojnë të dhëna, si për thirrjet që hyjnë dhe ato qe dalin, si edhe për SMS. SMS Forwarder Lite http://www.souluna.com/uploads/2006/07/SMSForwarder.gif është një program i këtij lloji, e cila jepet edhe falas, lejon shikimin e të gjitha SMS në një numër te caktuar celulari. Një program tjetër i avancuar i këtij lloji, kontrolli i te cilit mund te behet... vetëm me SMS dhe jo nga ndonjë zyre është SMS Anywhere
http://www.mig33.com/call.jpg, ndoshta flitet për një spyware, të cilin F-Secure http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/flexispy_a.shtml, i dha pseudonimin Acallno.A, të cilën që ta bëni tuajin, duhet të paguani përafërsisht 10 dollar. Dhe lista vazhdon... me Multitasker. ****
Për platformën S60 dhe kryesisht për gjeneratën e dytë të saj, janë paraqitur me dhjetëra programe, te cilat mund te përdoren...për përgjime. Nqs do te keni mundësinë e ndërhyrjes fizike, mund të fusni në grackë celularin dhe të regjistroni të gjitha bisedat qe bëhen nga telefoni që e keni futur në gracke, si edhe të merrni me MMS fotografitë, të cilat bëhen ne mënyre periodike nga telefoni që e keni futur në grackë. Kompani të ndryshme kanë paraqitur në treg edhe aparatura të veçanta për... përgjime, si p.sh Spyphone http://www.spy-safetyphone.com/.
Persa i përket gjetjes se pozicionit ku ndodhet përdoruesi kjo do të ishte e pamundur, nqs aparati celular që përgjoni nuk do te kishte GPS, por mund te përdoret informacioni i celularit. Mbledhja e informacionit të celulës mund të behet me një program, siç është CellTrack http://www.afischer-online.de/sos/ce.../CellTrack.png, ku sigurisht është një procedure, e cila kërkon durim shume të madh, si edhe shume kohë të lirë në dispozicion. Në vazhdim celulari, i cili vihet ne përgjim duhet ti futet edhe një program tjetër, ku të dërgoj informacionet e celulës me SMS ne numrin që keni caktuar ju. Nuk gjetëm një program të tillë me Java ME program, megjithëse kërkuam shumë. Edhe nqs mendojmë se ekziston një gjë e tillë, ai do të përdoret në kohë të caktuar, duke dërguar informacione SMS. Kjo do te ishte e mundur nqs programi do te zgjidhej si scrwnsaver. Disa celularë, të cilët janë në treg, midis të cilëve edhe GX29, lejojnë përdoruesin për çdo Java program si scrwnsaver, por kjo do të kuptohej menjëherë nga përdoruesi, te cilit i keni ngritur grackën. ***
Përballimi i përgjimeve? Nqs dyshoni se ne celularin tuaj S60 jane futur disa nga keto programe qe folem me lart, nuk do jete e nevojshme te shikoni me termometer temperaturën e baterise (e cila nxehet shume gjate ketyre pergjimeve). Udhezime me shume per te kuptuar per programet, te cilat jane bere install ne celularin tuaj pa dijenine tuaj, sic eshte FlexiSPY do ti gjeni tek faqja e F-Secure http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/flexispy_a.shtml. Celularin tuaj mund ta mbroni ne këto raste edhe me ndonjë program antivirusi. Per programet e tjera, mjafton te shtypni vazhdimisht butonin menu, derisa te dalë control panel dhe te shkoni tek veglat dhe të vazhdoni të bëni klik tek ikona e mirëmbajtjes se programeveose e thëne ndryshe një program menaxhimi celularesh, duke hequr çdo gjë, e cila ju duket e... dyshimte. ***
Mbas te gjitha këtyre qe thamë me lart, ju mund te shqetësoheni dhe ndiheni se duhet te hidhni telefonin nga dritarja, është mire te dëgjoni edhe gjerat e tjera:99% e programeve te cilat lejojnë përgjimet, punojnë ne aparatura te vjetra, te cilat bazohen tek platforma symbian S60, siç është pash celulari Nokia 6600 http://web.mobiguru.ru/web/photo/nokia_6600_1.jpg. Qe te behet instalimi i këtyre programeve ne celular duhet qe ai..,. i cili do tju fusë në gracke, duhet të këtë ndërhyrje fizike në celularin tuaj, si edhe shume kohë për të programuar celularin . Nqs nëpërmjet... Bluetooth-it tuaj dërgohet një delfin, në celular nuk mund te instalohet asgjë, qofte ky edhe një mikrofon incizimi. Nqs do te merrni një program, te cilin nuk e njihni nëpërmjet Bluetooth, kur ndodheni në një ambient te jashtëm, mos i përçmoni 2-3 mesazhet e sigurisë, te cilat ju lajmërojnë ne lidhje me këtë program.
Përgjimet e vërteta nuk bëhen asnjëherë nëpërmjet Bluetooth, si edhe programeve te cilat futen nëpërmjet SMS në celular. Përdoren zakonisht metoda te tjera,dhe zakonisht behet me aparate të enkriptuara... Program që "përgjon" një celular? OK, por duhet te plotësojë disa kushte 1. Programi të instalohet fshehtas dhe të jetë operativ në çdo moment. 2. Të jetë në gjendje të transmetojë informacionet nga celulari fshehtas, pa dijeninë e përdoruesit, dmth të mos nxjerrë në ekran ndonjë informacion, që po transmeton siç është p.sh, kur merr apo jep thirrje/sms/fajela nëpërmjet bluetooth/infrared. Tani, përsa i përket instalimit, duhet që dikush të jetë në gjendje të ketë kontroll fizik te celularit tënd, për të futur programin dhe ta instaloje. Thjesht dergimi i programit nëpërmjet bluetooth/infrared (se metoda te tjera wireless nuk ka) nuk eshte instalim, por veç kopjim i fajelit në memorien e celularit. Celulari nuk është si pc, që infektohet shpejt me virus vetëm me 1 klikim te një reklame apo dergim te nje fajeli. Programet per celulare janë derivative te gjuhës se programimit Java, dhe nuk jane te vet ekzekutueshëm, madje dhe jane specifike për një marke celulari, vec jane per Nokia, vec per Sony-Ericsson kurse tek pc ne dac te jete Acer apo IBM apo HP e njejta gje eshte. Gjithashtu, për te transmetuar një fajel te tille ne celularin tënd, per te spiunuar, duhet qe ti ti japesh aprovim per marrjen e fajelit, ndryshe transmetimi nuk behet. Tek pc e merr dhe pa aprovim, derisa te kete 1024 porta programesh te ndryshme (ketu nuk kam futur dhe 60000 portat private). Prandaj rreziku i "infektimit" është shume shume minimal. Infomacioni që kalon nga kullat e celularit (cell towers-celulat) për tek servërat e kompanisë celulare nuk është aq i hapur sa të kesh një program të instaluar ne pc tende per të verifikuar vendndodhjen e përafwert (pasi e sakte nuk është tamam). Duhet te kesh instaluar ndonjë modul për kopjim sinjali ose tek qendrat e kompanisë ose ne cdo kulle individualisht, dhe mundësia për te dy rastet është pothuaj 0, vetëm nëse behet fjale për shërbimet e sigurimit te një shteti te cilët kane mundësi te tilla. Është e vërtete qe cdo celular, dhe kur e fik, transmeton sinjal (out-of-band signaling) tek kullat, ku jep si informacion nr e përdoruesit, modelin e celularit dhe disa info te tjera. Këto sinjale nuk ndërhyjnë fare ne thirrjet që bën apo merr ti si përdorues. Ama, qe te thuash qe me nje program qe qarkullon ne internet, ti përgjon këto gjera, është e pamundur. Qe ti përgjosh, duhen aparatura qe nuk mund te shkosh ti blesh ne treg, keto aparatura disponohen vetëm nga kompanitë e telefonisë ose shërbime sigurimi te shteteve. Gjithashtu, keto vale celulari, kur ti flet, përshkak te shtresës se jonizuar qe ka Toka, pasqyrohen mbrapsht, dhe e vetmja mundësi për ti kapur është te kesh nje antene parabolike sa nje fushe volejbolli minimumi, nqs te mbledhësh nje sasi te kënaqur valësh për te përcaktuar mesazhin qe ka. Dhe këto antena parabolike kaq te medha, nuk i shohim dot neper tarracat e pallateve apo tek ballkonet, janë antena qe janë ne përdorim te shërbimeve te sigurimit apo dhe ushtrive. Prandaj, këto programe nuk duhen marrë si absolutisht funksionale. Ka kushte te caktuara për tu plotësuar qe dikush te përgjojë celularin tënd, dhe nuk është aq e thjeshte sa e bëjnë disa neper internet. Dhe këto kushte nuk plotësohen dot aspak tërësisht nga një individ vetëm se do te dije se me ke po e tradhton gruaja

----------


## a4ever

Shum teme e mire.
Pra deshta edhe une te shtoj diqka ne lidhje me celular, se ne shtetet e perendimit, nese personalisht je i dyshuar nga organet e sigurimit, pra munden me te ndegjue gjithqka qe flisni, dhe pozicionin ku gjindeni perafersisht, e di qe e permende se celulari nuk ka GPS antena, po disa kan e disa ende jo, dhe une e mora nji program prej interneti qe quhet Googlemaps per S60 dhe desha ta provoj me Nokien time N80 pa GPS anten, dhe u befasova kur me doli pozicioni me foto te satelitit se ku gjindem 10 metra afersi, dhe mundem me than se organet e sigurimit mundem me dit edhe pozicionin ku gjindesh, ne baz te afersis antenave te qytetit ku gjindesh!
E kam shikue nji program dokumentar ne TV para do vite, dhe tregojshin xhandaret-gjerman se si i pergjojshin disa kriminel duke bere biznese me miell te bardh derisa ata ishin ulur ne auto mbrenda, dhe njeri prej tyre tha fike celularin se mos po na ndegjon kush? dhe tjetri e fiku, por xhandaret qe pergjojshin e aktivizuan me nji klik dhe vazhdojshin  se ndegjuari, por celulari ishte me ekran te nxir sikur te ishte i fikur.
Edhe une du me ju tregu 2-3 fshehtsi, qe duhet ti dini per celular.
Edhe nese e fikni celularin, nuk do te thot se e keni fik tersisht, ende vazhdon ta tregoj pozicionin e te komunikohet me antenat lokale, dhe e vetmja gje qe e ndal tersisht celularin osht nji gje qe baterien duhesh me hjek prej celularit nese don me kan i sigurt.
Nese e vren celularin tuaj qe e shpenzon shpejt baterin, pra ose osht bateria e skaduar apo e prisht, ose jan duke te pergjuar dhe per ata hargjohet shpejt.
Nese dikush kalon ilegal kufinjt, hjeke baterien prej celulari, se ne baz te celularit te kapin kufitart!
Nji tjeter program per SMS, "SMS-anywere" i cili te mundson me i lexue SMS'at e dikujt tjeter qe ja din numrin e celularit.
Ka edhe BlueTuth programa te ndryshem per aktivitete te ndryshme ne celular te dikujt tjeter, si p.sh, me shikue listen e numrave te celularit, me shikue fotot, copy e delete, apo me thirr me celular te dikujt e tjera!

----------


## Lule_Bora

lol kur te shkoje puna me ba gjithe kete carcaf me arrite me gjet mos te tradhto gruja, me mire ndahu e kry pune...lol

----------


## a4ever

Po nese gruja osht e till qe e ben burrin te dyshoj ndaj saje, pra nuk qenka relacion e dashni, por qenka nji loje per at grue, dhe nese te duhet me pergjue athere as puna e dashnis nuk shkon mire.

----------


## a4ever

> lol kur te shkoje puna me ba gjithe kete carcaf me arrite me gjet mos te tradhto gruja, me mire ndahu e kry pune...lol


Ndoshta osht carcafi i lotve aa?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Eshte e vertete qe pergjohen cel dhe do shtoja qe kam patur nje Motorola V23 prodhim Rus dhe kishte si opsion pergjimin dhe mund te pergjoje dhe tjeterin duke e patur tjetri tel vetem te ndezur dhe pa bere asnje telefonate.
Dhe nese njeri prej jush ka mundesi te me gjej nje prodhim te tille ofroj deri ne 500euro .*

----------

